# Madeira Amberjack Dentex Bluefish



## Silverfish1 (11. November 2018)

Hallo Boardies, 


aktuell bin ich eher ein Mitleser als das ich selbst was schreibe. Habe vor 11 Monaten eine kleine Tochter bekommen und somit war für 2018 klar, einen großen Angeltrip wird es nicht geben.


Doch gar nicht angeln wäre unmöglich gewesen, somit bin ich im Juni in die Recherche gegangen wo es für ein verlängertes Wochenende Do - Mo hingehen könnte. Schnell stand die Entscheidung fest, Madeira. In der big games Szene keine Unbekannte und von Frankfurt gut zu erreichen. 


Jedoch wollte ich mich nicht auf einem big game Boot einquart, sondern aktiv angeln. Ein Freund von mir war letztes Jahr enfalls auf Madeira und war mit den Jungs von Madeira sightcast unterwegs. 


Er hatte nur positives zu berichten, somit stellt er er den Kontakt her und wir wurden uns schnell einig.


Wir entscheiden uns für zwei fullday und einen halfday charter.


Donnerstagaben um 19 Uhr auf Madeira gelandet ging es direkt ins Appartement und noch was essen, den der Freitag startet um 5.20 Uhr. Ricardo einer den beiden Guides holt uns direkt am Haus ab und fährt mit uns zur Marina. Dort wartete schon sein Mate André auf uns. Schnell das Boot fertig machen und dann geht es in dunkelster Nacht raus. 

Wir brauchen als erstes Bait,wir fahren raus und das Echo ist voll mit riesigen Baitschwärmen. Erstmal ein paar Makrelen und Horseeye Macks fangen.


Dann weiter zu den Fishingspots, Ricardo schlägt vor es erstmal mit Livebait zu versuchen, wir fischen in tiefen von 120 -160 Metern. Und es dauert nicht lange da kommt schon der erste Biss. Ein guter Dentex der sich aber befreien kann. Neuer bait dran, Boot neu setzten und auf den Nächsten warten. Diesmal wieder ein ordentlicher Biss und der Fisch hängt. Nach gutem Drill kommt der erste Dentex an die Oberflächen. Nach ein paar driften wieder ein Biss aber diesmal ganz anderst als beidem Dentex, was ist das? 

Ein Hai evtl. nein ein richtig fetter Bluefish, bin mega happy ein fetter Blue.

Bei meinem Angelkollegen macht sich langsam Unmut breit, noch keinen Fisch gefangen und wenn er nichts fängt sinkt seine Laune rapide. Neuen Köder dran und ab in die Tiefe damit, endlich bekommt auch er seinen Biss und fängt seinen ersten Dentex.

Nicht nur der erste Dentex, sondern überhaupt der erste Fisch aus dem Warmwasser. Er ist überrascht, wieviel Power die Fische hier haben. Der halbe Tag neigt sich dem Ende. Wir versuchen es noch mit jiggs aber keinn Bissund die Fische gehen den jiggs auch nicht hinterher auf dem Echo. Wir Trollen auf dem Rückweg zum Hafen noch auf Wahoo aber es beißt keiner. 


Glücklich kommen wir nach dem ersten Tag wieder in der Marina an, zurüc genehmigen uns einenMittagsschlaf und gehen abends noch was essen, den um 4.40 Uhr klingelt der Wecker für den nächsten Tag.


Tackle waren diverse Ruten der Marken Shimano, Daiwa und Majorcraft. Rollen waren hauptsächlich Shimano Stella‘s.

Lineclasse Pe 3–5. Gewichte von 300g. Schnur war 40lbs und leader 0,50 fc. Die Makrelen wurden mit 3 Haken der Größe 1\0 beködert und dann mit einem ca. 2 Meter langem vorfach in die Tiefe gebracht.


Ich selbst hatte für die Amberjacks eine Xzoga Lionforce PE 5 –8 mit einer 14000er Stella mit 60lbs dabei. Muss aber gestehe das ich 

deutlich weniger Biss bekommen habe. Da sich meine dicker Schnur natürlich anderst in der driftet verhielt als die 40 lbs.


Am zweiten Tag sind wir mit Sergio raus gefahren. Er war selbst lange Berufsfischer, aber ausschließlich mit der Angel.

Erst mal Bait fangen und dann auf zu den Amberjacks. Direkt erste Drift und mir steigt ein schöner Fisch ein. So wie der die Schnur von der Rolle zieht,ist es der erhoffte AJ. Nach einem guten Drill kann ich meinem ersten Amberjack in die Kamera halten. Mit 25 Pfund kein schlechter Fisch. Die Farben hauen mich einfach um, wunderschöne Fische.


kurz darauf bekommt auch meine Kumpel Andi einen heftigen Biss das die Bremse nur so singt,die Guides schätzen den Fisch auf mind. 30Kg nach einer Viertelstunde geht plötzlich nichts mehr, der Fisch verbleibt in einer Wassertiefe im Mittelwasser. Neben uns hatte nämlich dreist ein longliner seine Schnur während des Drills ausgelegt. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie er geflucht hat. 


Da es mittlerweile schon hell ist nimmt die Aktivität schnell ab und jetzt heißt es suchen. Wir finden immer wieder Fische aber beißen will keiner mehr. Gegen Mittag als die Tide einsetzt, gibt es nochmal Fisch und Andi kann noch 2 schöne Dentex fangen, ich bleib Schneider aber mein AJ hab ich ja .


Am dritten Tag ist es wie verhext, bekommen in den ersten 3 drifts 3 fette AJs dran und alle steigen aus. Weil ein weiterer aufs Vordach knallt, einer mir den Haken aufbiegt und der letzte nach harten drill aussteigt. Die Guides und wir sind fast ausgeflippt. Immer hin gibt es dann noch einen Blue für Andi und jeweils einen Dentex für mich und Ihn.


Fazit zum Trip:

Jeden Tag gefangen tolle Fische, top Guides mit super ausgestattet Booten mit Navi und Echo von Simrad. Die Jungs geben sich richtig Mühe alles möglich zu machen.

Auch wenn wir nicht in den besten Zeit vor Ort waren hat es richtig Spaß gemacht, gefangen haben wir ausschließlich auf livebait, jiggs wurden komplett ignoriert. 


Wer lust auf einen schnell Trip zu guten Fischen hat ist bei den Jungs von Madeira sightcast genau richtig. 

Nächstes Jahr geht es sicher wieder hin, dann aber zu einer anderen Jahreszeit.


wer noch weiter Infos möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2018)

Schöner Bericht und HAMMER Fische.
Nice so ein Kurztrip. Darf man fragen, was Du in etwa bezahlt hast ?


----------



## Salt (11. November 2018)

Tolle Fische
Alles mit livebait oder habt ihr auch mit Kunstköder geangelt?


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. November 2018)

Salt schrieb:


> Tolle Fische
> Alles mit livebait oder habt ihr auch mit Kunstköder geangelt?



Wir haben es mit jiggs versucht aber wurden komplett ignoriert. War Vor allem gut weil ich gut 8kg jigs mit geschleppt habe. Gibt neben Madeira eine Insel wo es zum Spinnfischen richtig gut ist aber der Wind hat die überfahrt nicht zugelassen.

Du hast auf den Canaren aber auch ordentlich abgeräumt!


----------



## Salt (12. November 2018)

Ja....Wind war dies Jahr auch für mich schwierig...
Das Jigs lange nicht mehr so fangen wie in den ersten Jahren ist leider überall so und grade für Dentex ist Livebait eh besser. Ich jigge auch nicht mehr so viel wie früher....

Eigentlich hab ich für mein empfinden gar nicht so gut gefangen diesmal. Klar, Fische wie die Mahis entschädigen schon für vieles aber an ganz vielen Tagen war einfach sehr wenig Fisch da....man hat einfach kein Leben im Wasser gesehen, auch kein Kleinfisch.

Aber beim nächsten Mal kann ja alles schon wieder ganz anders sein, dass ist ja das spannende daran


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. November 2018)

Was man auch nicht vergessen darf, wir sind heute so mobile wie noch nie zuvor. Heute kannst du für wenig Geld in jede destination der Welt zum angeln fliegen aber unsere Meere, Ozean sind halt auch alle überfischt.


----------



## Salt (13. November 2018)

Jo, das ist leider war!


----------



## porbeagle (14. November 2018)

Astreiner Beitrag echt toll


----------



## glavoc (4. Dezember 2018)

Unglaubliche Brocken  von Fisch - bin völlig Sprachlos  
Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke Glavoc,

Es freut mich wenn dir mein Bericht gefällt. 
Ich lese deine Berichte auch immer sehr gerne und das du mit dem was du tust sehr erfolgreich bist, zeigen deine Bilder.


----------



## glavoc (4. Dezember 2018)

klar gefällt mir dein Bericht. Kein Wunder bei der Strecke, die ihr beiden da gefangen habt. 
Die ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich mit lauter Kapitalen.
Gibt nur wenige Spezialisten die auf Knopfdruck so Fische fangen können. 
Mein Neid sei euch sicher 
grüßle


----------



## AllesFisch (24. Januar 2019)

Ich kann Silverfish1 nur zustimmen! Die Jungs von Madeira Sightcasting machen das wirklich gut! War letztes Jahr im Juni auch mit Ricardo draußen und noch zwei anderen Mitstreitern. Ich hab mir damals die Hände wund gejigt, während die beiden Herren neben mir mit livebaits ihr Glück versucht haben. Bis auf ein paar Nachläufer auf dem Echo ist die ersten Stunden nicht viel passiert. Als die Dämmerung kam, war es als hätte einer einen Schalter umgelegt. In ca. Einer halben Stunde 7 gelandete Dentex alle auf Jig, die Köfi Angler zusammen drei Stück... ich glaub aber, das lag eher an den Anglern als den Ködern
Jedem der mal auf Madeira ist und Lust auf Action am „leichten“ Gerät hat, kann ich Madeira Sightcasting nur empfehlen!!


----------



## peterws (17. Februar 2019)

„Madeira Sightcast“ über die Stolper ich grade immer wieder, wenn ich nach Möglichkeiten auf Madeira schaue. Der bisher gute Eindruck wird hier nochmal bestärkt. Ich bin Mitte März auf Madeira, eigentlich nicht zum Angeln, aber so ganz ohne kann ich einfach nicht ...
Kann mir hier jemand was zu den Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf die Jahreszeit sagen? Ich habe mal gehört das die eigentliche Saison dort erst im April losgeht.


----------



## Silverfish1 (18. Februar 2019)

Saison ist dort immer, die wissen genau wo was geht und wann. Ab April wird das Wetter ruhiger was für weniger Ausfalltage spricht.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (1. März 2019)

Hallo,
Cooler Bericht und tolle Fische, vielen Dank dafür. 

Statt wie zuerst geplant nach Korfu zu fliegen, gehts für uns diesen Sommer nach Madeira und Porto Santo. Zeitraum Ende August, Anfang September. Ob wir auch son charter buchen weiß ich noch nicht, ist unser erster Besuch dort und wir haben eh schon viel auf dem Programm. Werden aber auf jeden Fall Spinausrüstungen mitnehmen von 10g bis ca. 150g. 

Hab auch den aktuellen Beitrag im Biggame Forum gelesen, aber warte dort schon seit ner Ewigkeit auf meine Freischaltung und kann da nicht schreiben.

Stimmt die Info noch, dass man in Funchal im Hafenbereich eine Erlaubnis kaufen kann und muss?
Welche Insel meinst Du sei gut zum Spinfischen?

Viele Grüße
Mark


----------

